# Vizio VU42L picture has blue static



## pjc360 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a Vizio VU42L that I recently replaced the main board because i had the issue of the orange light turning to white, but no picture. Now after replacing the main board i have a picture, but there is blue static in the picture and no matter how much i try to tweak the settings I can't get it to go away. 

My question is do you think the main board I ordered from VizParts is defective, another small easily replaceable part is bad or is the screen bad and I should give up and junk it?



Thanks,
PJ


----------

